# 2016 FullBag Hammer Head 181



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

(Continued from above)

Another thing that makes this board special is that rides WAY shorter than one would expect. The early rise transitions into the light camber gradually. When you press out the camber by applying pressure, the nose rises, bringing the contact point well back from the terminus of the effective edge. The effect of this can be seen by comparing two of the pics below. I placed a piece of paper under the board and slid it along the bottom until it brought up solidly on the contact point of the running length (the side of the paper closest to my foot). Then I did the same thing with my foot applying pressure on the board. As you can see, even though the camber is only a scant 3-4 mms high, when I press it out, the contact point of the running length jumps back several inches. In practice, this, combined with a really tight entry radius results in the board turning in really nimbly, and transitioning edge-to-edge nice and quick, while supplying additional float. Again, the geometry at play here is ingenious; Mig really know what he's doing. My fastest board edge-to-edge is my Type Two (161 X), and I can switch from that to my Hammerhead without feeling like I'm losing a ton of response. It turns in much faster than my A-Frame 167w despite being much longer and having much more effective edge. You can feel the weight of a shit ton of nose out in front of you, but it's easy to muscle around. So, it has the length and shape to float like a raft, but rides in a way that feels much, much shorter on hardpack. Honestly, you can have a great day on this board riding just groomers - I did so on quite a few days last year. It's a total blast to turn, and will handle groomers at 70 kms/hr and below just as well as most all mountain boards. The creative sidecut geometry comes into play here in a way that makes it feel like you're moving faster than you are. 

The only condition I have ridden this board in which it didn't excel was late season slush. There's a lot of nose out in front of you (like, a full child's snowboard worth of nose, almost) that will bounce around on heavy, slushy chop or early morning, first chair, refrozen, yesterday's-slush chop that hasn't softened up in the sun yet. Those conditions suck though, and don't provide the benchmark by which I judge equipment (thank fucking god), so I don't take off too many points for that.

Overall, it's a total blast, and the first board I would recommend for a large man who wants to slay pow. I know the trend is moving increasingly to short-fats, but, for pure float and fun, nothing beats this long-fat that turns on a dime, at least not for us heavy bastards.

I have attached some pics for those of you who are interested. For scale, I'm 5'11". The thing is as long as I am tall! It's a flat black/really dark grey, rather than a gloss, and actually looks way better than I was expecting; it's quite an attractive looking board, which is nice because, if I have many more perfect, pillow-filled pow days on this thing, I just may try to fuck it.

Cheers.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow!!! Thanks for the long and detailed review @Alonzo. Soooo stoked you like your Hammerhead so much. :smile:


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

No worries, dude. Thanks for building mt perfect pow missile. I really do dig it quite a bit. I'll be coming to you for a Diamond Blade at some point for sure too. That thing looks like a laugh and a half.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Alonzo said:


> No worries, dude. Thanks for building mt perfect pow missile. I really do dig it quite a bit. I'll be coming to you for a Diamond Blade at some point for sure too. That thing looks like a laugh and a half.


Whenever you are ready to order the Diamond Blade, let me know. :snowboard4:


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Alonzo said:


> No worries, dude. Thanks for building mt perfect pow missile. I really do dig it quite a bit. I'll be coming to you for a Diamond Blade at some point for sure too. That thing looks like a laugh and a half.


Do it brother!! Before he is out of them. Perfection of sidecut and board flex is much more noticable on a groomer board than a pow stick....and Mig hit the jackpot with the blade. Been on mine about 20 days riding now. You'll just wonder why you took so long to get it


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Alpine Duke said:


> Do it brother!! Before he is out of them. Perfection of sidecut and board flex is much more noticable on a groomer board than a pow stick....and Mig hit the jackpot with the blade. Been on mine about 20 days riding now. You'll just wonder why you took so long to get it


Only one Diamond Blade left. Getting super low or out of stock on almost all models/lengths. :surprise:


----------

